

SOPA and the credit card - mcbaby

I noticed both Visa and MasterCard Worldwide support SOPA, but AMEX has announced its opposition to the bill. While I think most people here agree the bill is a terrible piece of legislature, why do you think Visa and MasterCard support, but AMEX opposes it?
======
gasull
Pure speculation:

AmEx probably sees that SOPA will be bad for the economy. A bad economy means
less profits.

Visa and MasterCard... maybe, just maybe, they understand that Bitcoin or some
other cryptocurrency might succeed in the future, and SOPA might help them
acuse Bitcoin websites of "counterfeiting" money.

~~~
freejack
Probably for similar reasons to Godaddy supporting it and smaller registrars
not. The larger players likely view it as much easier to absorb the impacts of
the bill as a cost of doing business that puts the squeeze on the smaller
players. Call me a cynic, but i think this is the game that Visa and Godaddy
are playing. Problem is, its a remarkably short-sighted view and has the
potential to shrink the size of the pie.

~~~
krongoth
Short-sighted, but it does ends up with them having a larger proportion of the
pie, which I suppose makes them feel safer.

Actually, come to think of it, that is short-sighted, because if no one can
compete straight with them, they'll be more likely to try sideways strategies.
Not necessarily virtual currency, but something equally different.

------
pasbesoin
Companies _really_ like things that limit their liability. SOPA/PIPA is one of
the largest, federally-mandated wavers of liability we're likely to see in the
next little bit.

These companies want to process payments and collect their fees. The
transactions in question are minuscule compared to their overall market.
Someone comes along and tells them: Just do it this way, and you'll never end
up in court. What do you think they are going to do/support?

(Plus, they / senior management are "in bed with" and/or effectively the same
as senior management of many of the other SOPA/PIPA supporters.)

